
Robot pole dancers to debut at French nightclub - Vaslo
https://news.sky.com/story/robot-pole-dancers-to-debut-at-french-nightclub-11799391
======
ahazred8ta
UK artist Giles Walker made the bots back in 2008. Pictures and videos of them
resurface online every now and again, and Walker hires them out to tech
conferences, festivals, and other events. (They cost around £1,000 a day)

------
quaquaqua1
Nice so other than the cover charge, I don't need to tip the human workers
anymore.

I guess no profession will escape automation, except for those making the
robots (for now).

